
Google I/O recorded sessions now posted - ajbatac
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2008/06/google-io-recorded-sessions-now-posted.html
======
kqr2
Direct link to video and slides:

<http://sites.google.com/site/io/google-io-sessions>

------
michaelbuckbee
Sounds awesome, but they've managed to exceed their pageview limit.

